# flowing water



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

clinton nj 







great falls patterson nj


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 16, 2016)

Wonderful images! Love the top one.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

my wife loves photography as much as i do so we are pretty much out daily shooting somewhere .  of course the bad news is we have no adult supervision when it comes to buying gear .

it isn't like a normal situation where your wife says if you buy one more lens you and the lens are going out   ha  ha ha .     in our case we have to buy 2 of everything .


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2016)

Mathjak, love the photos. We don't live to far from Clinton.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## AprilT (Jul 16, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

ruth , clinton looks to me like a post card setting . i loved it . it was my first time there . we took a lot of shots there


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

a few more from clinton


----------



## Carla (Jul 24, 2016)

Beautiful! Think I can hear it!


----------

